# SPEED secrets???? shhhhhh



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

OK Andy, Micro, etc...
several claimed they would share their speed hints/tips after the season was over...

Time to fess up or spill the beans...quietly of course.

RAFster


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Rafster, check your messages.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

They key to going fast is not to get into wrecks!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Key to going fast is getting the track early enough to set up and practice. Practice Practice, Practice, Practice. When you finish that practice again!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

What do you mean by getting to the track early enough to practice??? I think you may be directing this toward someone in particular!!!


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Doesn't hurt to have a good handling body on the car hahahaha.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes like that yellow one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Bud if you would like I could send you one.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am working on my web site....it will have all the speed secrets..... But Tang is right, if you can't stay off the walls, they won't help --- SLOW IS FAST!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now who said slow is fast ??????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You Did!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

But, one must not forget, 2slow00 has proven he is not too slow.
Trophies don't lie do they?

RAFster


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Micro, when I get back from Wisconsin I will send you a copy of my file to add to your website.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Boy, I'll be looking for that!

I picked up several go fast tips at the last race at BRP World Headquarters. Bud always manages to have some new goodies as well. Haven't taken time to build the v2 yet, hope to soon.

Warbird: I've been working on that project we talked about...if you get a chance, could you email me the link? Thanks


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

From Micro_Racer in another thread...
Many SC-18 racers have had the same problem with the rear screws loosening -- a few tricks are:

1. Put a dab of Lock-Tite on the screw - that will prevent them from backing out
2. Super glue the pod plates to the T-Plate top and bottom - if a screw backs out it should hold for the race.
3. This is what I did - buy a 4-40 tap it will come with the drill bit, tap the pod plates and top, bottom T-Plate and use the Associated Button Head Socket Screw 4-40x3/16" part number 6920...I have never had that problem again!


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Two things that will help:
1 -Polish the kingpins, front axles and pivot ball ( on the v2 chassis ) with a quality metal polish like Semichrome, Flitz, etc. Use a Dremel tool or drill motor to hold the piece and a piece of cloth with a dab of polish.
2 - Preperation. Get the car ready before you get to the track!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Speed Secrets*​ 

A few speed secrets that will really help!




For the past year I have kept a log of every race. In my notes I have car set-ups - -- tires, tire compound, pinion/spur gear, springs, and any other use full info. This brings me to secret number 2.
Have you car ready BEFORE the race. Looking at past races I get a good idea of what worked and what did not. My goal is to have a fast 1st heat. 
Clean and oil your car after every run. So many people just charge the batteries and that’s it! Clean the dirt and fuzzy’s out of the motor and everywhere else!
just a few simple tips....


----------



## rcnerd (Jan 14, 2003)

run 8 cell / s300 6.0 v + attach "D" rocket motor


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Better tape a rock on the roof and paint it florescent red so you can find it again!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a good one I got from SG1 large associated damper disks with O ring instead of the stock ones use 100 weight Losi shock oil fill the area around damper post then put the top disk on.
The SC18 V2 kits will come with the larger disks also the conversion kits have them. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

That was a good idea... what is my percentage of royalty I get for each kit and conversion sold???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

One other good tip... Try not to race with TANG.... he WILL slow you down!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Soory SG1 as you know we sponsor no driver in 1/18th scale racing


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm not looking for a sponsorship... just MONEY!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

MOORE money???????????? This must be slow at NASA.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Slow here also.  
I dont know what they are doing to the M18 at Slamin Sammys in Angola but the best I can do is 2nd and the M18 is cleaning our plow.
My fastest lap time is 5.0 and 44 laps and they get as fast as 4.8 and 45 laps.
BUT say they are stock and just re-geared??? I still rem our laps on my track and I dont remember any M18 making the A or even finishing in the top 10.
There MUST be a Speed Secret Im lacking... perhaps the matched batt's? I rem getting totaly SMOKED out there by some super speed pro's.
Hi Bud hows the Warp Driven ION Drive car that whooped me holding up?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> You need the GP1100 cells they are much faster than the kan cells!!
1 Lap down You can do it.
Call me for more secrets


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I like the damper disk upgrade SG1 and the new lower rear pod plate for the V2 Bud. Having those screws countersunk only makes sense especially when all the rest are. Besides, now it won't slow down at all when I go flying over the corner dots or the pipe!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K1M...
Bud takes all my good ideas... I have to find a few more before I get my car out and run again


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1>> Your back hope Your ready for some BRP racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I slept 12 hours last night and I'm still not caught up!!


----------

